# Any problems with tuning water/meth setup with APR 93? or should I add 100? 01TTQR



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyone with any experience? Searched...lots of threads...lots of info on the install...but not much on the tune/running logs/adjusting timing advance to make use of the water/meth setup. 

I've heard stories in the past about the APR program not being nice to mess around with when it comes to running the logs and making subtle adjustments? I could be totally wrong or misinformed...and I haven't got the system yet nor have I got out and messed around with my VagCom to try either yet...

I know I will need to use lemmiworks or unisettings to fine tune. but...will I make the "most" of my tune with the APR 93 program...or should I have them add the 100 octane (or for that matter...wait for a sale and have it fully loaded). 

Just thought I'd ask. 

Joe


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi!
I have APR 93 and have started playing around with water alcohol. The 100 octane program adds a little boost and a lot of timing. And runs great with the water alcohol. I can not speak to lemminwinks or unitune but one thing for sure you need to instal a float switch in your tank so you know when your running low and can switch back to 93 mode


----------



## Sam C (Sep 9, 2002)

If you have the expertise and equipment tune it yourself for sure ... if you are not comfortable tuning it yourself then go for APR 100 program.

Regardless which way you choose ... take full advantage of the meth kit and advance the timing. 
Just running the 93 program is a waste unless you're main goal is to save money on fuel costs by getting better gas millage and using lower octane gas.


:beer:


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in the same boat I have a 20th gti with frankenturbo k04 hybrid installed, and I'm about to install a AEM W/M kit. I was wondering would it be safe to run the 100oct program on 93 oct fuel while spraying water meth?


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

ADAPTATION takes care of this. \the only thing to adjust should be 02 adapt time and timing 2-3 degrees. 

run lpg. and you can turn it up 10 degrees.... but i went back to w/m, boy does it suck and you can feel the engine hydlocking.. so, being me, i decided that the best way of running w/m was to add it to the coolant in a 70/100 ratio. then i had made a special adaptor of the the coolant tank res cap to bleed the hot w/m steam into the intake post maf via the evap line on the turbo.

well. since im doing it this method, ive got a a new itch for w/m. 50mpg, and some other positive benifits.
% free, and 60mpg plus with 0 loss of performance.
the bosch me7 ecu and its adaptation is the cats ass with doing this stuff.

i think if i adjust the timing plus 12 degrees and added in wood gas and a small amount of e85, id be at a better fuel mpg, close to 80mpg at a fill rate per tank of 3 bucks for 450 miles....

anybody up in btown vt, give me a shout and i can show you how to do it...



i wish apr had a custom program for this, but they don;t, just me:banghead:


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

hodfolly said:


> ADAPTATION takes care of this. \the only thing to adjust should be 02 adapt time and timing 2-3 degrees.
> 
> run lpg. and you can turn it up 10 degrees.... but i went back to w/m, boy does it suck and you can feel the engine hydlocking.. so, being me, i decided that the best way of running w/m was to add it to the coolant in a 70/100 ratio. then i had made a special adaptor of the the coolant tank res cap to bleed the hot w/m steam into the intake post maf via the evap line on the turbo.
> 
> ...


Anyone with turbo diesels needing their urea tank refilled, just hit me up and I'll piss in the thing for you. Works just as good as urea if you mix it with pre-catalyzed skunk juice that's been heated until the ammonia molecules have volatized from the mixture.

Plus you'll get 137 miles per gallon, especially if you're driving a Ford Super Duty with an 7000 pound curb weight.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

in the interests of future upgrades as an update to this thread...I didn't go with the APR100 program. Just didn't make sense since I'll eventually do a engine build and will then run Maestro...get away from the box tune. 

Have decided that I really need to upgrade to the 2.5gal res. The 3 qt doesn't really last all that long at all and on long hauls, I'd rather not have to refill. Have waited to install the low level sensor and indicator until I get the 2.5 gal unit (ordering today I think)

Having had the system in and I'm comfortable with it now, its operation, etc. Going to finally get out and get some logs I hope today and then bump timing. 

I've seen cases where people have bumped it as much as 6 degrees with dual nozzle setups similar to mine...we'll see what the logs say. 

Just need to find a good place to do a 3rd gear pull...haven't been able to pull decent logs the last few times I've tried (more operator than anything...)

Joe


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

setup is nearly completely "tuned" in...added a few bits of my own that make it a bit more stealth and user friendly. 

Using Unisettings... system is dialed in at 6.75 deg adv right now and currently showing NO timing pull in any of the runs that I've done...even in this heat. Fueling was adjusted on the primary and fuel under load channels as well to compensate for extra boost (springs added to wastegate...more boost) and dialing back the boost machine a bit. 

pics to follow! 

Joe


----------



## aetommyboy (Aug 2, 2008)

hodfolly said:


> ADAPTATION takes care of this. \the only thing to adjust should be 02 adapt time and timing 2-3 degrees.
> 
> run lpg. and you can turn it up 10 degrees.... but i went back to w/m, boy does it suck and you can feel the engine hydlocking.. so, being me, i decided that the best way of running w/m was to add it to the coolant in a 70/100 ratio. then i had made a special adaptor of the the coolant tank res cap to bleed the hot w/m steam into the intake post maf via the evap line on the turbo.
> 
> ...


 they do! Vtune  You can adjust up to +12 deg


----------

